# Lyft not alerting me to ping?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

When driving for Lyft, I cant hear a pax ping, please help. I have android (Galaxy s5)


----------



## Jostnyc (Dec 10, 2015)

Make sure your notification volume is all the way up. There are separate volume controls for ringer, media, notification, and system. Make sure they are all up.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But which one is it ?

Had that happen today to, but this was my first day with Lyft. Missed the first request but they requested again, by that time I had the ringer vol turned up. Still nothing.

I don't have that with uber, in fact its on viberate and that pinger comes in loud and clear. Why Lyft why ?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> When driving for Lyft, I cant hear a pax ping, please help. I have android (Galaxy s5)


On my Android phone the ping volume is controlled by the alarm volume setting, not the media or any other volume setting.

Also, If I have my phone connected to the car stereo via Bluetooth, and have Spotify or other music player also playing via Bluetooth, then the ping will not sound over the car stereo, or on the phone.

To see which volume control you need to raise, disconnect your phone from Bluetooth. Wait for a ping to come in. As the phone is pinging, press the volume up key repeatedly on your phone. You should start to hear the ping, and the specific volume control that the Lyft app is using on your phone will be displayed on the screen.


----------



## Jessie Newburn (Jul 4, 2016)

I've had the same issue with Lyft ... numerous times.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

On Android, you swipe down from the top of the screen. You'll then see icons for turning on/off Wife, Location, *Sound,* Screen Rotation, etc.. 
*Long-press the Sound icon*. Move all the sound volume sliders to the right. On my Android S4, the "PING" sound is controlled by the MEDIA slider.


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

Is there a way to turn up the ping volume with an iPhone? I have the volume all the way up but it's hard to hear.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

You cannot use Bluetooth for music, the Lyft ping will be silenced by on board speakers, and will not play through the car stereo.

If your phone connects to Bluetooth use it for phone only. Using it for media silences the Lyft ping. Uber pings through, because it's "app based", Lyft is Internet based.

andaas knows this stuff better than I do, he told me how to work around it, but I've forgotten.


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

DieselkW said:


> You cannot use Bluetooth for music, the Lyft ping will be silenced by on board speakers, and will not play through the car stereo.
> 
> If your phone connects to Bluetooth use it for phone only. Using it for media silences the Lyft ping. Uber pings through, because it's "app based", Lyft is Internet based.
> 
> andaas knows this stuff better than I do, he told me how to work around it, but I've forgotten.


I can't use Bluetooth for anything while on Uber or Lyft. If I do the sounds will not work at all.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I have no problem using bluetooth for nav on my lyft phone. I pump music from my tablet.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a Samsung S5 and have this problem for a year. Missed a lot of ride requests. I emailed support and they were little or no help.

Read here about hitting the volume button during a request and found our that the volume was actually controlled by the ringtone volume. The one thing that I did not turn the volume up on.

elelegido, thanks for the tip.

By the way, I operate with my bluetooth connected to the car audio at all times. Has no effect on my situation.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

On my Galaxy phone Lyft ping volume is connected to Ringtone setting. So if your phone is on vibrate/silent, you won't hear anything. Go into Driver mode menu and down to Help and select the Ride Walkthrough. Start the walkthrough and it will create a demo ping for 60 seconds, adjust phone settings until you hear the ping.


----------

